# EXIF: $15K of Stolen Gears Recovered



## siegsAR (Jul 10, 2015)

I hope that entering copyright data on our cameras are our habits by now. 
If somebody forgot here's a good reason to start typing in your camera.

This guy got burgled of $15,000 worth of gear by the supposed buyer. He was able to recover his gears, thanks to the EXIF metadata. 
The burglar is still be a bit lucky with the punishment though.


http://petapixel.com/2015/07/09/photographer-recovers-15k-in-stolen-gear-thanks-to-exif-copyright-info/


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: EXIF: $15K in Stolen Gear Recovered*

I think the take-away from this is not to share your address. Conduct the transfer at a public or more secure location.

Most people in the world are good. Unfortunately, it is the few bad ones that can really ruin your day.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 10, 2015)

Really guy lucky that the thief was stupid enough not to reset all the camera settings.
(Of course you cannot reset the serial number)
Same as if someone continues to use a stolen cell with the same SIM card and gets tracked.


----------

